# Have custom (or stock) screen doors ever been in your product line? Results?



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I recently ordered some stuff from Van ************************* and saw this and ordered it. The price seemed reasonable.

(Note there is one exaggeration. There are 168 images, not "hundreds.")

There are some real attractive and interesting designs here. I just wonder about the market (and marketing).

Kindly,

Lee


----------

